# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 02 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 02 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Friday 02.I.2015 (GMT+1  Maroc -Botola Pro 
16:00 (AS Forces Royales (FAR) -Renaissance de Berkane (RSB
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  UAE -1.League 
13:50 Hatta-Dubai CSC
AD Sport Extra
-Hotbird 13°E-11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11804 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sport Extra HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA 
13:55 AlShaab-Dabba AlFujairah
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Dubai Sports 4
-Badr 26°E -12130 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA  Saudi -1.League 
13:00 Al-Nahdha-Al-Baten
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2 
13:50 AlWehda-Al-Tai
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  England -FA Cup 
20:45 Gradiff City -Colchester United
BBC Two
-Astra 28.2°E -10788 V 22000-FTA

----------

